# Scratching post plans?



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had any scratching/climbing post ideas? I want to get a friend to build one for me but I have no idea if there is like a blue print or a few to chose from. Basically I want it at least 5 feet high and have some branches out and levels.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Generally with a standard post, you want a sturdy base. This will mean it needs to be big. Like, bigger than 12"x12". We have an Ultimate Scratch Post that our cats LOVE. I need to find a place to buy new sisal fabric to recover it. I love how sturdy and tall it is. The cats can *really* get a good stretch when they use it.









Are you looking to build something more like a jungle-gym with a scratch post or two incorporated into it? A simple rectangular box-like construction for an upper lounging area (_box-like so it has edges to prevent accidental roll-out when sleeping_), perhaps a hidey-hole under one half and the other side supported by two scratching 'legs'; one covered with sisal, one with carpet or you could even use a real tree limb, all securely fastened to a flat base.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

PS ... here's a resource for Sisal fabric that Marie found for me.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/36-cat-chat/124834-sisal-fabric-i-need-help.html


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Something like this. 










Image pulled from google search. I want the cat to be able to have his own place to call home. I have a feeling the dog is going to tear apart the card board fort. But one like this would run for over $200 here, but my friend can get scrap wood free and I am sure he would like to build one for me. Well, I will make him LOL


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

See? That top lounging area has the edges I suggested. That will help prevent Riot from falling over the edge when he's relaxed and asleep. I'd probably still prefer to build something a bit boxy and rectangular in shape, simply because it would be sturdy and unable to be tipped over.

_Do NOT use pressure treated lumber as the chemicals used during the treatment process are poisonous. I wouldn't even used treated lumber covered with carpet in fear the chemicals could leach into the carpet fibers._


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok what lumber shall I use then? I just want something that wont take up much room like this box fort does lol.


----------



## Quartermutt (Jun 23, 2010)

Not sure if you'd be interested in buying plans, but BestCatTrees has plans for several of their trees. 
Cat Tree Construction Plans - BestCatTreePlans

The plans include how much of what is needed for each tree and exact instructions to built them.


----------

